# Wow, What a Difference Air Makes!



## PooperScooper (Mar 23, 2009)

So, I purchased my 2005 Phantom black / red leather interior GTO about a week and a half ago with only 17k miles on it. From the dealer, the car came with some OEM black/chrome 265/35/18's in the rear and 245/40/18's in the front, and Nitto 555 extreme ZR's all around. 

When purchasing the car, I noticed that the tires looked a little low on air. The owner said, "it's supposed to have that much air." I was a little skeptical, but he seemed confident in his response. Low and behold, I check the air yesterday and it was at 25 psi all around! I wasn't sure what to fill them to, but 34 all around seemed like a safe number. Boy, let me tell you, after filling the tires up with air, the car got SOOOOO much traction. It's almost difficult to spin the tires now, whereas before, I could light up the tires in 2nd just by giving it a little gas. Unfortunately, I can't whip out the back end in a slide as easily because the differential is slipping (1 tire spinning, not 2)

I now have 2 questions. 1. will driving the car 10 lbs low on air for 17k miles ruin the integrity of the tire? And 2. Does everybody's differential slip going around corners in first gear and popping the clutch (traction control off)? I feel like I'm running a v6 mustang when only 1 tire starts spinning. : )


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

PooperScooper said:


> So, I purchased my 2005 Phantom black / red leather interior GTO about a week and a half ago with only 17k miles on it. From the dealer, the car came with some OEM black/chrome 265/35/18's in the rear and 245/40/18's in the front, and Nitto 555 extreme ZR's all around.
> 
> When purchasing the car, I noticed that the tires looked a little low on air. The owner said, "it's supposed to have that much air." I was a little skeptical, but he seemed confident in his response. Low and behold, I check the air yesterday and it was at 25 psi all around! I wasn't sure what to fill them to, but 34 all around seemed like a safe number. Boy, let me tell you, after filling the tires up with air, the car got SOOOOO much traction. It's almost difficult to spin the tires now, whereas before, I could light up the tires in 2nd just by giving it a little gas. Unfortunately, I can't whip out the back end in a slide as easily because the differential is slipping (1 tire spinning, not 2)
> 
> I now have 2 questions. 1. will driving the car 10 lbs low on air for 17k miles ruin the integrity of the tire? And 2. Does everybody's differential slip going around corners in first gear and popping the clutch (traction control off)? I feel like I'm running a v6 mustang when only 1 tire starts spinning. : )


For your tire question, no running your Nitto's with 25psi will not ruin the integrity of the tire, consistently burning them out eventually will though.  Congrats on the new car. Enjoy it, be safe. When you burn through the tires you have on there, let us know if we can help. We keep a consistent flow of supply of these for you guys.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> For your tire question, no running your Nitto's with 25psi will not ruin the integrity of the tire, consistently burning them out eventually will though.  Congrats on the new car. Enjoy it, be safe. When you burn through the tires you have on there, let us know if we can help. We keep a consistent flow of supply of these for you guys.


will 265/35/18 nittos 555r with my rims with 38mm offset and rear fender lip grined down, give me any problems? right now the BF KDWS 245/40/18 on my 38 mm offset gives me a bottming out


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

EEZ GOAT said:


> will 265/35/18 nittos 555r with my rims with 38mm offset and rear fender lip grined down, give me any problems? right now the BF KDWS 245/40/18 on my 38 mm offset gives me a bottming out


The first thing that jumped out at me was your tire sizes. The front tire is almost 1/2 inch taller in O.D. (mathematically). The other thing that jump out at me was your rear tire model. Nitto does not build the NT555R D/R in the 265/35-18 size. Are you running the NT555 Extreme Performance? I'm not sure what your asking? Are you running the same width wheels all the way around? Are you concerned that the rear tire may pop from the ground metal? Do you have a lowering kit installed? 

Sorry for the Hijack!


----------

